# Heres the big one folks, Londium L1 raffle!!!!!



## coffeechap

I said this month would be a big one and I hope this does not dissapoint.

As this proved such a popular machine at the forum day, I have approached Reiss at Londinium and he has kindly agreed to provided a Londinium L1 at a reduced rate so that the forum can raise some more funds, now some may wonder where does the money go, but a great example is the support of fantastic days like we had last week, which was not only supported through kind sponsor donations but also with funds from the forum...

For those that dont know, the L1 is one of the most popular high end machines on here, a sprung lever of the highest quality, designed developed and produced here in the UK by Londinium. The lever group is the best that you can get and through magic and clever engineering has been shoehorned onto a compact kitchen friendly espresso machine.

So strictly 100 tickets at £20 per ticket and only one ticket per forum member ( member must have at least 10 posts or have been a member for over 6 months at the time this is posted, i will check) £250 will go into the forum funds so folks someone has to win it and you have a 1 in 100 chance so good luck and no i wont be giving up my ticket on this one, usual thing, cut and paste the list then add your name, I will come back to it to check noone gets missed off the list. The draw will take place as soon as the tickets have gone and i think they might go fairly soon. Payment will be requested once the list is complete and will be via bank transfer to the forum bank account.

Good Luck everyone


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20


----------



## RASD4651

WhoooooHooooo


----------



## Jollybean

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20


----------



## Sofmonk

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20


----------



## Sharkie

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie Boy 1 ticket £20


----------



## oop north

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20


----------



## michaelg

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20


----------



## 4515

The L1 coffee was ok. I suppose I should buy a ticket









1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20


----------



## Neill

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20


----------



## bronc

I would really like to take part in this one so coffeechap, I would like to ask you a big favor, if possible. Can I send 20GBP to your PayPal account as a donation/gift so that you can make a bank transfer on my behalf. I can also make a direct donation to the forum if that is better. I'm putting my name on the list in case there is a way to do it. If not, feel free to remove me and continue adding your names from the 14th number..









1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20


----------



## rmcgandara

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara


----------



## reneb

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20


----------



## Spukey

Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20


----------



## Dylan

Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20


----------



## MarkyP

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: MarkyP 1 ticket @ £20


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20


----------



## Yes Row

Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20


----------



## funinacup

Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20


----------



## jtvrg

Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20


----------



## Charliej

Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20


----------



## zdgrunf

Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

...If it is not limmited to uk members only :-(


----------



## origmarm

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20


----------



## MarkyP

Try again!

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20


----------



## sjenner

Why not...

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20


----------



## Dave.wilton

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20


----------



## bronc

Mrboots2u has offered to send my 20GBP on his behalf so I'm definitely in! Yey!


----------



## Walter Sobchak

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20


----------



## 4085

Is there any point in putting 'one ticket £20' after your name since the allocation is limited to one in any case

and before anyone asks why I did just that, I did not. My name was added automatically as Dave knows I always buy one!


----------



## johnyenglish

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish


----------



## TonyW

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW


----------



## oop north

MarkyP has fallen off as geordie-barista posted slightly after - only noticed this cos I nearly did the same to Geordie Boy. Must be a regional thing


----------



## Geordie Boy

MarkyP is in at No 28


----------



## VTG

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG


----------



## oop north

Oops sorry - thought I was being helpful:exit:


----------



## painty

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty


----------



## Jason1wood

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## reelcoffy

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy


----------



## bignorry

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20


----------



## Viernes

Can I join? I'm in Spain. Can I pay by paypal?


----------



## nordberg

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket


----------



## RvB

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB


----------



## shaun1

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1


----------



## coffeechap

wow not even 24 hrs and already nearly half way there, fantastic...


----------



## bignorry

coffeechap said:


> wow not even 24 hrs and already nearly half way there, fantastic...


Imagine how quickly they would have gone if it had been a good machine ?


----------



## GS11

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20


----------



## Nimble Motionists

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. Nimble Motionists 1 ticket £20


----------



## iroko

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20


----------



## Viernes

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes


----------



## cold war kid

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid 1 ticket £20


----------



## jeebsy

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid 1 ticket £20

46. Jeebsy 1 ticket


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid 1 ticket £20

46. Jeebsy 1 ticket

47. Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £20


----------



## Monkey_Devil

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid 1 ticket £20

46. Jeebsy 1 ticket

47. Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £20

48. Monkey_Devil 1 ticket £20

Thanks to all involved in setting this up


----------



## robti

echap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid 1 ticket £20

46. Jeebsy 1 ticket

47. Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £20

48. Monkey_Devil 1 ticket £20

49.Robti


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid 1 ticket £20

46. Jeebsy 1 ticket

47. Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £20

48. Monkey_Devil 1 ticket £20

49. Robti

50. Bigben

This is great 50 people half way way there lets hope the next 50 are as prompt, might be the quickest raffle yet!!!!!!!


----------



## xiuxiuejar

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid 1 ticket £20

46. Jeebsy 1 ticket

47. Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £20

48. Monkey_Devil 1 ticket £20

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!) 1 ticket £20


----------



## Xpenno

In!

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid 1 ticket £20

46. Jeebsy 1 ticket

47. Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £20

48. Monkey_Devil 1 ticket £20

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!) 1 ticket £20

52. Xpenno 1 ticket £20


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Looks like I got missed off earlier. Thanks for organising Coffeechap! Most exciting thing I've ever run in a raffle was a salad spinner - this would probably top that...

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid 1 ticket £20

46. Jeebsy 1 ticket

47. Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £20

48. Monkey_Devil 1 ticket £20

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!) 1 ticket £20

52. Xpenno 1 ticket £20

53. Nimble Motionists 1 ticket £20


----------



## coffeechap

dunno salad spinners have there place, recon this would be lovely with that lovely grinder of yours


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Pharos is perfect grinder for my needs - absolutely love it - thanks for sourcing it!


----------



## coffeechap

pleaure dude, glad you are getting the most from it


----------



## lookseehear

1. Coffeechap 1 ticket £20

2. Bubbajvegas 1 ticket £20

3. DFK41 1 ticket £20

4. RASD4651 1 ticket £20

5. Jollybean 1 ticket £20

6. Sofmonk 1 ticket £20

7. Gangstarrrrr 1 ticket £20

8. Sharkie 1 ticket £20

9. Geordie boy 1 ticket £20

10. Oop north 1 ticket £20

11. Mrboots2u 1 ticket £20

12. michaelg 1 ticket £20

13. working dog £20

14. Neill 1 ticket £20

15. bronc 1 ticket £20

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid 1 ticket £20

19: Spukey 1 ticket £20

20: D_Evans 1 @ £20

21: geordie-barista 1 ticket £20

22: Yes Row 1 ticket £20

23: funinacup 1 ticket £20

24: jtvrg 1 ticket £20

25: Charliej 1 ticket £20

26: zdgrunf 1 ticket £20

27: origmarm 1 ticket £20

28: MarkyP 1 ticket £20

29: sjenner 1 ticket £20

30: dave.wilton 1 ticket £20

31: walter Sobchak 1 ticket £20

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry 1 ticket £20

39. Nordberg 1 ticket

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11 1 ticket £20

43. iroko 1 ticket £20

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid 1 ticket £20

46. Jeebsy 1 ticket

47. Urbanbumpkin 1 ticket £20

48. Monkey_Devil 1 ticket £20

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!) 1 ticket £20

52. Xpenno 1 ticket £20

53. Nimble Motionists 1 ticket £20

54. Lookseehear 1 ticket £20

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear


----------



## zdgrunf

So, is this for uk members only?

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aphelion

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion


----------



## 4085

Be interesting to know how many existing L1 owners have bought a ticket!


----------



## bronc

Most, if not all.


----------



## Mrboots2u

To get to 100 we are going to need all the hands to the pump ( or lever so to speak )


----------



## billcoxfam

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> Most, if not all.


Bronc if you win , I'm on a bankers bonus aren't i







!


----------



## 4085

dfk41 said:


> Be interesting to know how many existing L1 owners have bought a ticket!


Ok, let me re-phrase that! be interesting to know how many L1 owners have not bought s ticket!


----------



## Doggycam

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam


----------



## bronc

Mrboots2u said:


> Bronc if you win , I'm on a bankers bonus aren't i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Haha, that's for sure!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

dfk41 said:


> Be interesting to know how many existing L1 owners have bought a ticket!


It would be really funny if they did win...and I bet they'd keep it too. Twin L1's. Mrboots2u remember me if it's you.


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> It would be really funny if they did win...and I bet they'd keep it too. Twin L1's. Mrboots2u remember me if it's you.


Jesus even mrs b has the limits to what space I have in the kitchen, although perhaps I could move one to work......


----------



## SimonB

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB


----------



## Olliehulla

in for a penny... well, 2000 of them

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla


----------



## noelweston

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston


----------



## repeat

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat


----------



## alisingh

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh


----------



## NickR

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr


----------



## coffeechap

getting close to two thirds there lets hope we get this done for the weekend!!!


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC


----------



## RASD4651

36 tickets left Whooo Hoooo!


----------



## horshamcoffee

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee


----------



## 666tyler

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler


----------



## Wando64

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64


----------



## Monty

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty


----------



## dogday38

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38


----------



## Jonathan007

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007


----------



## vikingboy

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy


----------



## RASD4651

71 come on let's have it.


----------



## Wando64

How about offering the purchase of 2 tickets up the number required? Better than cancelling the whole effort.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Give it to the end of Saturday perhaps, before we do that ,still people buying slowly .


----------



## 4085

I think we should give it to 80, then let the last 20 go on a first come first served basis. Although I am sure Dave will have this covered anyway! I also think Glenn should be able to buy a ticket if he wants. If they become available, he can have my second one to remain impartial


----------



## bronc

In my opinion allowing people to buy two tickets kills part of the fun of the raffle. Better wait until we get 80-85 people and recalculate the 20GBP to the needed amount with less people.


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> In my opinion allowing people to buy two tickets kills part of the fun of the raffle. Better wait until we get 80-85 people and recalculate the 20GBP to the needed amount with less people.


Now I like that idea !


----------



## Xpenno

bronc said:


> In my opinion allowing people to buy two tickets kills part of the fun of the raffle. Better wait until we get 80-85 people and recalculate the 20GBP to the needed amount with less people.


Yes, good idea!


----------



## aphelion

Yep, I agree!


----------



## Geordie Boy

My preference too


----------



## 4515

its only another fiver and everyone then gets a 1 in 80 chance

sounds good to me


----------



## origmarm

Happy with this also if we don't make the 100. Think some with 2 sort of kills the spirit.


----------



## coffeechap

let me assure everyone this will not be cancelled at all, I will devise a method of making up the remaining amount should we have to, but lets face it folks this has only been on here for 4 days and we are already at 71 people so lets at least get the weekend out of the way then I will revisit the situation, remeber although upping the amount might be some peoples preference, it might not be for everyone and thus I have to devise a method to overcome this, i may start another thread to guage interest in the £25 pound ticket at 80 entries, but we need eveyone in.


----------



## Mrboots2u

If it came to it I'd be happy with £25 it would still be a massive bargain!


----------



## Sharkie

Mrboots2u said:


> If it came to it I'd be happy with £25 it would still be a massive bargain!


I second that


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> If it came to it I'd be happy with £25 it would still be a massive bargain!


Agreed !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Personally id reassess situation early next week. As you say the weekend will flush out further responses.


----------



## coffeechap

agreed, just getting some options as it appears some are eager to get this done.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Personally I think let it roll over the weekend, if it gets to 100 before then fair enough. If it doesn't say by Monday then do the draw with however many people are in. I don't mind paying anywhere between £20-£25.


----------



## 4085

You cannot do that. The maths has to add up. 100 x £20 or 80 x £25 but 83 x £24.096 just seems a little un natural


----------



## coffeechap

we can make it work to the nearest pound going over the 2000 target which will mean more for the forum.....


----------



## Dylan

This is a great raffle, and as other threads have pointed out, a lot of people just visit from time to time. There is really no need to rush this, none of us are making a purchase that we have been waiting on for ages and need to pull the trigger.

I am more than happy to put in a few extra quid if need be, but I think allowing this to run for at least another week is the most inclusive and community-spirited option available, none of us will be any the worse waiting for a bit.


----------



## oop north

I don't think there should be any desperate rush to finish this off - will do us all good to exercise a bit of patience!


----------



## coffeechap

it was my intenton to run this for two weeks anyway and was surprised that we got this many thus far, i agree there are plenty of other members, some of whom may have been away or not logged on in a while that might want to be part of this, i like the idea of getting as many as we can, but am also mindful of a completion date as some people are actually looking to pull the trigger on a L1 on this list.....


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I'd still be in at 30, so 25 is just fine.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Oops another page to the thread sorry.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## coffeechap

please leave comments on the other thread about when the raffle dhould end so that people can see the list.

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy


----------



## Dylan

coffeechap said:


> it was my intenton to run this for two weeks anyway and was surprised that we got this many thus far, i agree there are plenty of other members, some of whom may have been away or not logged on in a while that might want to be part of this, i like the idea of getting as many as we can, but am also mindful of a completion date as some people are actually looking to pull the trigger on a L1 on this list.....


With no disrespect meant to these members at all; I cant see it as right or fair that their wish to purchase an L1 should influence the end date of this raffle at all, especially if it means other losing out. I'm not suggesting to drag it out for ages, but I just dont think it should be a contributing factor in 'rushing' it.

edit: sorry, just saw your latest post


----------



## xiuxiuejar

Just stick to the intended end date. There's really no reason to cut it short.


----------



## Neill

Let's get this back on track

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy


----------



## Lighty

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty


----------



## coffeechap

Yeh the weekend browsers will start to hit this up now......


----------



## coffeechap

Just to add this is open to all members of the forum including international members, might have to contribute to additional delivery charges if you win, but then if you do I don't think you will mind!!!!


----------



## ronsil

OK - I cannot think of anything I need less than an L1. I am no lover of machines only the coffee they produce.

However I am keen to support the Forum. In the very unlikely event I should win it will be up on the 'For Sale' Forum within a week at a very reduced price.

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil


----------



## coffeechap

Ron you might like it and stray over to the darker side!!!


----------



## CamV6

Go on then I'm in too

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6


----------



## ronsil

I'm already well into the 'darker side'


----------



## dwalsh1

How much do they go for second-hand

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1


----------



## bubbajvegas

dwalsh1 said:


> How much do they go for second-hand


The price of a nice holiday for me and the missus I hope ;-)


----------



## drude

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude


----------



## coffeechap

In order to make this fair to everyone involved and as we have had a couple of people now say that they would prefer to keep the amount to £20 then my preference is to keep the individual ticket price to £20 so that everyone that intimated that they would like a ticket can still participate as intended. As I said before I am happy to let it run for a while but will draw a line at Wednesday so that payments can begin being made and the draw can be done by next weekend. Therefore lets hope we get the extra numbers in or i will come up with a way to get the last tickets sold, perhaps allowing people with less than 10 posts or perhaps allowing additional tickets to be purchased (before people say anything I did this on the last big raffle for the strega with no issues and the person who won only had one ticket), so get hold of those you think might want a ticket and get them in as this is still a wonderful opportunity for someone to win a fantastic machine (and one lucky person will do).


----------



## Yes Row

The possible chance for a limited number to buy a second ticket, well that could be a bun fight!

Maybe a raffle for that chance..... This is never ending.

Keep up the good work


----------



## RASD4651

I'll only buy one ticket and have no problem with others having two as long as the raffle goes ahead with the chance of winning that superb machine. Really looking forward to the draw. Well done Coffeechap.


----------



## Wobin19

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19


----------



## Orangertange

Ok after much deliberation I'm in

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange


----------



## Coffedrinker

Sounds like a grand idea, I'm in

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange

79. Coffedrinker

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MWJB

C-c-c-ant r-r-resist any l-l-longer....;-)

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange

79. Coffedrinker

80. MWJB


----------



## coffeechap

Fab 20 to go I think we might make it jeeves


----------



## Wando64

Edited as I thought we started another list so I added myself again in error.

BTW, I'd be happy to go with 25 if that's what it takes.


----------



## bignorry

dont know whats been happening over last couple of days not been following it ? but Im in anyway. Ill go with the flow Dave.


----------



## ShortShots

After using one of these at work for the last week, I am completely sold. I'm definitely interested if I qualify


----------



## koahhe

I would like to take part in this too but I have been a member here for only 4 months. Can I get a pass?


----------



## Sharkie

koahhe said:


> I would like to take part in this too but I have been a member here for only 4 months. Can I get a pass?


You have more than 10 posts so according to the rules of the raffle you do qualify

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Glenn

Dave will clarify - original rules were 'member must have at least 10 posts or have been a member for over 6 months at the time this is posted'


----------



## coffeechap

yes of course you can koahhe provided you had 10 posts at the begining of the raffle, i may reduce the restrictions tomorrow to see if we can close the list down and get the draw done.


----------



## koahhe

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange

79. Coffedrinker

80. MWJB

81.koahhe


----------



## Heligan

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange

79. Coffedrinker

80. MWJB

81.koahhe

82. Heligan


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks, any current member as of todays date may enter the raffle, so good news for the recent CFUK members that are now eligible for this excellent opportunity to win one of the finest home lever machines you can buy, lets see if we can make the 100 and get the draw done this week.

If any of our overseas members are lucky enough to win this, there may be a small charge for the additional postage....


----------



## ShortShots

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange

79. Coffedrinker

80. MWJB

81.koahhe

82. Heligan

83. Shortshots


----------



## coldplayer

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange

79. Coffedrinker

80. MWJB

81.koahhe

82. Heligan

83. Shortshots

84 Coldplayer


----------



## coffeechap

16 to go, getting closer folks


----------



## Spazbarista

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange

79. Coffedrinker

80. MWJB

81.koahhe

82. Heligan

83. Shortshots

84 Coldplayer

85. Expobarista


----------



## Kenny

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange

79. Coffedrinker

80. MWJB

81.koahhe

82. Heligan

83. Shortshots

84 Coldplayer

85. Expobarista

86. Kenny


----------



## coffeechap

wow soon we will have the count down from 10 yesssssssss


----------



## Kenny

Have been told by some forum members that they cannot see my name on the end of the list, just to double check, can people see it? Thanks.


----------



## Neill

Kenny said:


> Have been told by some forum members that they cannot see my name on the end of the list, just to double check, can people see it? Thanks.


I still can't see it.


----------



## coffeechap

it is there kenny no worries number 86


----------



## coffeechap

neill just wants to win it so bad he is trying to distract you


----------



## Neill

Weirdly when I go to quote it in tapatalk Kenny is visible at the bottom of the list. Maybe it's too long a post to view on tapatalk.


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> neill just wants to win it so bad he is trying to distract you


Too right! ;-)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I can see it on tapatalk, can't see Neill though ;p

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SimonB

For some reason the list became indented, so maybe that was the cause? See if you can see him now:

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange

79. Coffedrinker

80. MWJB

81.koahhe

82. Heligan

83. Shortshots

84 Coldplayer

85. Expobarista

86. Kenny


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17: reneb

18: Systemic Kid

19: Spukey

20: D_Evans

21: geordie-barista

22: Yes Row

23: funinacup

24: jtvrg

25: Charliej

26: zdgrunf

27: origmarm

28: MarkyP

29: sjenner

30: dave.wilton

31: walter Sobchak

32: johnyenglish

33. TonyW

34. VTG

35. painty

36. Jason1wood

37. reelcoffy

38. bignorry

39. Nordberg

40. RvB

41. shaun1

42. GS11

43. iroko

44. Viernes

45. Cold War kid

46. Jeebsy

47. Urbanbumpkin

48. Monkey_Devil

49. Robti

50. Bigben

51. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

52. Xpenno

53. Nimble Motionists

54. Lookseehear

55. Aphelion

56. billcoxfam

57. Doggycam

58. SimonB

59. Olliehulla

60. noelweston

61. repeat

62. alisingh

63. Nickr

64. DSC

65. Horshamcoffee

66. 666tyler

67. Wando64

68. Monty

69. dogday38

70. Jonathan007

71. Vikingboy

72. Lighty

73. ronsil

74. CamV6

75. dwalsh1

76. drude

77. Wobin19

78. Orangertange

79. Coffedrinker

80. MWJB

81.koahhe

82. Heligan

83. Shortshots

84 Coldplayer

85. Expobarista

86. Kenny

87. CallumT

88. Nijntje


----------



## zdgrunf

I am out, sorry, here is new list without me:

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17. reneb

18. Systemic Kid

19. Spukey

20. D_Evans

21. geordie-barista

22. Yes Row

23. funinacup

24. jtvrg

25. Charliej

26. origmarm

27. MarkyP

28. sjenner

29. dave.wilton

30. walter Sobchak

31. johnyenglish

32. TonyW

33. VTG

34. painty

35. Jason1wood

36. reelcoffy

37. bignorry

38. Nordberg

39. RvB

40. shaun1

41. GS11

42. iroko

43. Viernes

44. Cold War kid

45. Jeebsy

46. Urbanbumpkin

47. Monkey_Devil

48. Robti

49. Bigben

50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

51. Xpenno

52. Nimble Motionists

53. Lookseehear

54. Aphelion

55. billcoxfam

56. Doggycam

57. SimonB

58. Olliehulla

59. noelweston

60. repeat

61. alisingh

62. Nickr

63. DSC

64. Horshamcoffee

65. 666tyler

66. Wando64

67. Monty

68. dogday38

69. Jonathan007

70. Vikingboy

71. Lighty

72. ronsil

73. CamV6

74. dwalsh1

75. drude

76. Wobin19

77. Orangertange

78. Coffedrinker

79. MWJB

80. koahhe

81. Heligan

82. Shortshots

83. Coldplayer

84. Expobarista

85. Kenny

86. CallumT

87. Nijntje


----------



## coffeechap

Tis Wednesday so I am giving everyone advance notice ( to keep it fair ) that I will be making two tickets available to however many spaces we are short, this post will occur between 7 and 8 pm tonight, it will be separate to this and will be on a first come first served basis, all you will need to do is state " I am up for another one" in your post on that threads. So between 7 and 8 the thread will be posted.................

( this absolutely does not lessen the odds of anyone else as each entry will still have a 1 in a 100 chance of winning the L1)


----------



## bronc

Ah, ah.. decisions, decisions


----------



## Sticky

Sign me up;

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17. reneb

18. Systemic Kid

19. Spukey

20. D_Evans

21. geordie-barista

22. Yes Row

23. funinacup

24. jtvrg

25. Charliej

26. origmarm

27. MarkyP

28. sjenner

29. dave.wilton

30. walter Sobchak

31. johnyenglish

32. TonyW

33. VTG

34. painty

35. Jason1wood

36. reelcoffy

37. bignorry

38. Nordberg

39. RvB

40. shaun1

41. GS11

42. iroko

43. Viernes

44. Cold War kid

45. Jeebsy

46. Urbanbumpkin

47. Monkey_Devil

48. Robti

49. Bigben

50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

51. Xpenno

52. Nimble Motionists

53. Lookseehear

54. Aphelion

55. billcoxfam

56. Doggycam

57. SimonB

58. Olliehulla

59. noelweston

60. repeat

61. alisingh

62. Nickr

63. DSC

64. Horshamcoffee

65. 666tyler

66. Wando64

67. Monty

68. dogday38

69. Jonathan007

70. Vikingboy

71. Lighty

72. ronsil

73. CamV6

74. dwalsh1

75. drude

76. Wobin19

77. Orangertange

78. Coffedrinker

79. MWJB

80. koahhe

81. Heligan

82. Shortshots

83. Coldplayer

84. Expobarista

85. Kenny

86. CallumT

87. Nijntje

88. Sticky


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

coffeechap said:


> ( this absolutely does not lessen the odds of anyone else as each entry will still have a 1 in a 100 chance of winning the L1)


Well if someone misses out on an extra ticket instead of odds of 50/1 they're 100/1 As such making for a real sickener, I think 80/1 was the best shout, never mind though


----------



## reneb

yep, that doesn't really seem right to me. surely you're doubling your chances of winning if you buy two tickets. wouldn't it be better to wait until this weekend and see how many we have by then?


----------



## coffeechap

Well here is something, the ideal is to get to 100 however I have spoke to Glenn and we could run it at 95 but all tickets have to be accounted for by the deadline this evening, so if we can get another 7 to sign up before the option for a second ticket, then we will run it with 95 otherwise it will go to the desired 100


----------



## coffeechap

I have run this concept on the other raffles, yes you double your chances, but you have to pay twice as much, the last raffle for the Strega was one by someone who bought one ticket, the issue with leaving it run is that it will take at least another three days just to get the money in, but as per my last post lets get another 7 people in and run it.


----------



## RASD4651

I agree coffeechap lets go!


----------



## reneb

fair enough dave

when will you need payments in by as i'm out tonight?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm happy to raise some money for the forum , CC has done a great job obtaining this stuff for the raffle at discounted prices so some money can go towards the forum. It's the forums raffle run by him and glenn , personally am happy to go some people having a extra ticket or paying extra myself which ever they decide , they are running it not us .


----------



## 4085

If someone wants to increase their chance of winning, by paying an additional amount of money, then that is their choice and does not need or require comment from anyone else.

If there are 100 tickets sold then you each have the same odds. If someone increases their odds so be it. 100 to 1 is a total long shot. Is 50 to 1 really any better? The point of this is to raise funds for the forum which is why is it important the target is reached. How it is reached does not really matter. If only 95 are sold, then it is the forum that is losing £100 revenue. is that what the objectors really want?

Dave has been far too polite to say this, but, no one has the right to suggest or telll him what or how to run these raffles. I think some are getting confused between a democracy and a raffle!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Are there really any objectors?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## reneb

no, i don't think there are any objectors

dk41, i think you're being a bit out of order to be honest - i was merely querying whether that was the fairest way to run the raffle and whether or not it would be better to wait a bit longer to try and get to 100. i have no idea what is driving the deadline for the raffle etc and whether waiting a few days is an option, but clearly it isn't.

i fully appreciate that this is to raise money for the forum, which i fully support, and appreciate that the chances of winning are slim, regardless of whether you have one or two tickets. to suggest that anyone is trying to tell dave how to run a raffle is ridiculous.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

If anyone was out of order it was me, for making an unecassary comment. Wasn't meant to be taken seriously. Let's just keep our fingers crossed and hold off the typing

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Spazbarista

Actually if anybody is to blame it is me, because I was trying out a remote mind control experiment on Geordie-barista and I made him say what he said, even though he thinks he thought it up himself.

Don't blame him. Blame me.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I agree with expo blame him.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## repeat

dfk41 said:


> If someone wants to increase their chance of winning, by paying an additional amount of money, then that is their choice and does not need or require comment from anyone else.
> 
> If there are 100 tickets sold then you each have the same odds. If someone increases their odds so be it. 100 to 1 is a total long shot. Is 50 to 1 really any better? The point of this is to raise funds for the forum which is why is it important the target is reached. How it is reached does not really matter. If only 95 are sold, then it is the forum that is losing £100 revenue. is that what the objectors really want?
> 
> Dave has been far too polite to say this, but, no one has the right to suggest or telll him what or how to run these raffles. I think some are getting confused between a democracy and a raffle!


I don't agree and I think you are out of order. I'll be on a plane when the additional tickets are offered so can't even participate. So you are directly impacting my odds. So you are saying tough luck. Is that the spirit of the forum?

Anyway, what's the rush? If we need to pay for the machine then let's collect the money from those in now. If the forum is going to fold because it's £100 short, I'd gladly put some more cash to the forum via PayPal but to suggest we are out of order is ridiculous.


----------



## Spazbarista

Them's the rules, thought up by the person who could be arsed to do the negotiation with Londinium, speak to Glenn, make this post, collect and check the money, collect and supply the machine.

If you don't like the rules don't enter, or withdraw, but let's not start bickering.


----------



## repeat

Lol. What rules? Did you read the first post?


----------



## 4085

Repeat, thats a pretty poor excuse ifn your only objection is that you cannot buy a ticket mate. I am sure if you pm Dav and explain that you want a second ticket and cannot be around to reply, he would sort you out.

And just out of interest, I am not buying a second ticket regardless


----------



## Glenn

Message sent to coffeechap to see if the deadline can be extended for a few days

I am appreciative of the support and 100% of the raffle funds go back into member days and the prize fund which benefits all members

I would not like to see anyone miss out due to not being able to be online when any second chance options went live (if they were to do so)


----------



## dwalsh1

Any reason it can't be extended to the following weekend and that way everyone should have brought a ticket. I can wait another week to pick it up.


----------



## 4085

Why wait though? The first notice said 2 weeks. Anyone who visits less than once in 2 weeks unless they are away is hardly an active forum member. Any deadline compromises the original rules. In the past raffles, no one has objected to people being able to buy more tickets. Has a precedent been set?


----------



## coffeechap

I accept the general opinion here so deadline extended until Friday, from the other thread that I posted perhaps the best way forward is to see where we are on friday then just increase the amount per ticket to cover the outstanding places "if there are any" would only be a couple of pounds max, hope this is ok with everyone.

With regards to people getting hot headed and thrashing on about rules and odds, I run these as a fun thing for everyone, it raises money for the forum and is quite exciting for people, it gives those of us who will only ever dream of owning such equipment a small chance of experiencing what those of us that can afford it, appreciate every day. I keep the rules flexible as I have in everyone of these that has been run so far, so that I can tweek it to get it completed. I set deadlines as these things can run on and on and with an item such as the L1 which has a lead time, I want to ensure that the person gets it in good time from the start of the raffle, I also go back home this weekend and dont want this to impinge on my familly time (dont think that is too much to ask)

Anyway, perhaps this will be the last that I run as I have never seen something that is supposed to be beneficial and fun cause the anamosity and bickering that this is causing, kind of ruins it for me at least.

(perhaps we have to set up a generic guideline for these in the furture to ensure consistency


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I was going to say, because the prize is so good, but the bosco went ok. It's Dave and Glenns call and I hope that this doesn't stop big raffles in the future







anyway I can't cut and paste the list from my phone, if anyone's wondering how to get in for a ticket that's not got one yet, go back and cut and paste the list, add your name to the end and good luck.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jeebsy

Would making it up to £22 pp or whatever not be the easiest way?


----------



## coffeechap

covered this before jeebsy and a couple did not want to pay more which i completely understand, but this will be the way ahead (if we dont get the numbers required)


----------



## bronc

Let's not get too hot-headed about this, guys.


----------



## coffeechap

Anyway back on track, 12 more needed to complete the list and a couple of days to do it, lets see if we can get a few more on board!!

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17. reneb

18. Systemic Kid

19. Spukey

20. D_Evans

21. geordie-barista

22. Yes Row

23. funinacup

24. jtvrg

25. Charliej

26. origmarm

27. MarkyP

28. sjenner

29. dave.wilton

30. walter Sobchak

31. johnyenglish

32. TonyW

33. VTG

34. painty

35. Jason1wood

36. reelcoffy

37. bignorry

38. Nordberg

39. RvB

40. shaun1

41. GS11

42. iroko

43. Viernes

44. Cold War kid

45. Jeebsy

46. Urbanbumpkin

47. Monkey_Devil

48. Robti

49. Bigben

50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

51. Xpenno

52. Nimble Motionists

53. Lookseehear

54. Aphelion

55. billcoxfam

56. Doggycam

57. SimonB

58. Olliehulla

59. noelweston

60. repeat

61. alisingh

62. Nickr

63. DSC

64. Horshamcoffee

65. 666tyler

66. Wando64

67. Monty

68. dogday38

69. Jonathan007

70. Vikingboy

71. Lighty

72. ronsil

73. CamV6

74. dwalsh1

75. drude

76. Wobin19

77. Orangertange

78. Coffedrinker

79. MWJB

80. koahhe

81. Heligan

82. Shortshots

83. Coldplayer

84. Expobarista

85. Kenny

86. CallumT

87. Nijntje

88. Sticky


----------



## totallywired

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17. reneb

18. Systemic Kid

19. Spukey

20. D_Evans

21. geordie-barista

22. Yes Row

23. funinacup

24. jtvrg

25. Charliej

26. origmarm

27. MarkyP

28. sjenner

29. dave.wilton

30. walter Sobchak

31. johnyenglish

32. TonyW

33. VTG

34. painty

35. Jason1wood

36. reelcoffy

37. bignorry

38. Nordberg

39. RvB

40. shaun1

41. GS11

42. iroko

43. Viernes

44. Cold War kid

45. Jeebsy

46. Urbanbumpkin

47. Monkey_Devil

48. Robti

49. Bigben

50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

51. Xpenno

52. Nimble Motionists

53. Lookseehear

54. Aphelion

55. billcoxfam

56. Doggycam

57. SimonB

58. Olliehulla

59. noelweston

60. repeat

61. alisingh

62. Nickr

63. DSC

64. Horshamcoffee

65. 666tyler

66. Wando64

67. Monty

68. dogday38

69. Jonathan007

70. Vikingboy

71. Lighty

72. ronsil

73. CamV6

74. dwalsh1

75. drude

76. Wobin19

77. Orangertange

78. Coffedrinker

79. MWJB

80. koahhe

81. Heligan

82. Shortshots

83. Coldplayer

84. Expobarista

85. Kenny

86. CallumT

87. Nijntje

88. Sticky

89. Totallywired


----------



## SimonB

repeat said:


> I'll be on a plane when the additional tickets are offered so can't even participate. So you are directly impacting my odds.


Just to clarify, your odds remain unchanged regardless of how many someone else might buy. 1 in 100.


----------



## Xpenno

Looks like we're nearly there! Great to see so many people supporting the forum and good coffee!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

coffeechap said:


> I accept the general opinion here so deadline extended until Friday, from the other thread that I posted perhaps the best way forward is to see where we are on friday then just increase the amount per ticket to cover the outstanding places "if there are any" would only be a couple of pounds max, hope this is ok with everyone.
> 
> With regards to people getting hot headed and thrashing on about rules and odds, I run these as a fun thing for everyone, it raises money for the forum and is quite exciting for people, it gives those of us who will only ever dream of owning such equipment a small chance of experiencing what those of us that can afford it, appreciate every day. I keep the rules flexible as I have in everyone of these that has been run so far, so that I can tweek it to get it completed. I set deadlines as these things can run on and on and with an item such as the L1 which has a lead time, I want to ensure that the person gets it in good time from the start of the raffle, I also go back home this weekend and dont want this to impinge on my familly time (dont think that is too much to ask)
> 
> Anyway, perhaps this will be the last that I run as I have never seen something that is supposed to be beneficial and fun cause the anamosity and bickering that this is causing, kind of ruins it for me at least.
> 
> (perhaps we have to set up a generic guideline for these in the furture to ensure consistency


I really hope you won't stop with the raffles - they're much appreciated by the forum as a whole and I for one love to partake especially when some of the funds go back to the maintenance.


----------



## Spukey

Everyone needs to chill out! I can see points to both camps arguements, but is it really that important? Its win win either way, the forum benifits and ONE lucky person gets an L1! Smile everyone!

Love Spukey


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spukey said:


> Everyone needs to chill out! I can see points to both camps arguements, but is it really that important? Its win win either way, the forum benifits and ONE lucky person gets an L1! Smile everyone!
> 
> Love Spukey


Spukey he speaks the truth ..............


----------



## reneb

coffeechap said:


> I accept the general opinion here so deadline extended until Friday, from the other thread that I posted perhaps the best way forward is to see where we are on friday then just increase the amount per ticket to cover the outstanding places "if there are any" would only be a couple of pounds max, hope this is ok with everyone.
> 
> With regards to people getting hot headed and thrashing on about rules and odds, I run these as a fun thing for everyone, it raises money for the forum and is quite exciting for people, it gives those of us who will only ever dream of owning such equipment a small chance of experiencing what those of us that can afford it, appreciate every day. I keep the rules flexible as I have in everyone of these that has been run so far, so that I can tweek it to get it completed. I set deadlines as these things can run on and on and with an item such as the L1 which has a lead time, I want to ensure that the person gets it in good time from the start of the raffle, I also go back home this weekend and dont want this to impinge on my familly time (dont think that is too much to ask)
> 
> Anyway, perhaps this will be the last that I run as I have never seen something that is supposed to be beneficial and fun cause the anamosity and bickering that this is causing, kind of ruins it for me at least.
> 
> (perhaps we have to set up a generic guideline for these in the furture to ensure consistency


i apologise if i've upset or offended anyone, that is the last thing i want to do. it is entirely up to dave how this raffle is run and i fully appreciate why he would want to get the draw done sooner rather than later. we are so close to 100 names that i thought holding off for a day or two might be a better option.

dave, i'm really sorry if this stupid little tiff has spoiled this for you, or anyone else for that matter. i really hope this doesn't deter you from organising raffles in the future. all the raffles have been great, they're good fun, they raise money for the forum and they give someone the chance to win a great prize. i for one greatly appreciate the time and effort you and glenn put in to doing things like this and if my post came across as sour grapes then it came across completely wrong.

and apologies to dfk41 for losing my rag there, it's been a long and very stressful week at work, but that's no excuse!

this is a fabulous prize that i'm sure we would all love to win so let's put this trivial argument behind us and enjoy the raffle in the spirit it was intended.


----------



## coffeechap

exceptionally magnanimous of you and really appreciated, no offence taken, as spukey said one of us will have a fab smile at the end of this...


----------



## garydyke1

Might as well wait for 100. Some people have lives outside of the forum and coffee , it's the tail end of holiday season . Patience is a virtue


----------



## coffeechap

Gary I dont see your name on the list not tempted? you could sell this and the brewtus and get a GS3!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Gary I dont see your name on the list not tempted? you could sell this and the brewtus and get a GS3!!!!


Get your name down ****!


----------



## 4085

Renee, you have nothing to apologise to me for! We all have an opinion, and they can all be equally correct!


----------



## RASD4651

Noooooo don't stop the raffles Dave they are awesome. I'll be doing them all from now on. I'm happy to pay that extra £3 for my ticket if you can't get 100. Its still awesome odds for a fab machine. I'm sure everyone appreciates what you do but you know what its like mate there's always 1 or 2 you just can't please no matter how hard you try. Have a good trip home.


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17. reneb

18. Systemic Kid

19. Spukey

20. D_Evans

21. geordie-barista

22. Yes Row

23. funinacup

24. jtvrg

25. Charliej

26. origmarm

27. MarkyP

28. sjenner

29. dave.wilton

30. walter Sobchak

31. johnyenglish

32. TonyW

33. VTG

34. painty

35. Jason1wood

36. reelcoffy

37. bignorry

38. Nordberg

39. RvB

40. shaun1

41. GS11

42. iroko

43. Viernes

44. Cold War kid

45. Jeebsy

46. Urbanbumpkin

47. Monkey_Devil

48. Robti

49. Bigben

50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

51. Xpenno

52. Nimble Motionists

53. Lookseehear

54. Aphelion

55. billcoxfam

56. Doggycam

57. SimonB

58. Olliehulla

59. noelweston

60. repeat

61. alisingh

62. Nickr

63. DSC

64. Horshamcoffee

65. 666tyler

66. Wando64

67. Monty

68. dogday38

69. Jonathan007

70. Vikingboy

71. Lighty

72. ronsil

73. CamV6

74. dwalsh1

75. drude

76. Wobin19

77. Orangertange

78. Coffedrinker

79. MWJB

80. koahhe

81. Heligan

82. Shortshots

83. Coldplayer

84. Expobarista

85. Kenny

86. CallumT

87. Nijntje

88. Sticky

89. Totallywired

90. DavidBondy

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap

10 more folks perhaps the end is nigh...


----------



## RASD4651

Lets all pay £22.25 and end it now whoo hooo!. Sorry I'm very excited about this raffle, I'll shut up now.


----------



## trebor127

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17. reneb

18. Systemic Kid

19. Spukey

20. D_Evans

21. geordie-barista

22. Yes Row

23. funinacup

24. jtvrg

25. Charliej

26. origmarm

27. MarkyP

28. sjenner

29. dave.wilton

30. walter Sobchak

31. johnyenglish

32. TonyW

33. VTG

34. painty

35. Jason1wood

36. reelcoffy

37. bignorry

38. Nordberg

39. RvB

40. shaun1

41. GS11

42. iroko

43. Viernes

44. Cold War kid

45. Jeebsy

46. Urbanbumpkin

47. Monkey_Devil

48. Robti

49. Bigben

50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

51. Xpenno

52. Nimble Motionists

53. Lookseehear

54. Aphelion

55. billcoxfam

56. Doggycam

57. SimonB

58. Olliehulla

59. noelweston

60. repeat

61. alisingh

62. Nickr

63. DSC

64. Horshamcoffee

65. 666tyler

66. Wando64

67. Monty

68. dogday38

69. Jonathan007

70. Vikingboy

71. Lighty

72. ronsil

73. CamV6

74. dwalsh1

75. drude

76. Wobin19

77. Orangertange

78. Coffedrinker

79. MWJB

80. koahhe

81. Heligan

82. Shortshots

83. Coldplayer

84. Expobarista

85. Kenny

86. CallumT

87. Nijntje

88. Sticky

89. Totallywired

90. DavidBondy

91. trebor127


----------



## coffeechap

Should we start the count down 10,9. Come folks almost there


----------



## cold war kid

I'm getting excited now.


----------



## RASD4651

Me too! Oh I've already said. But I'm saying it again. Whoo hooo!


----------



## coffeechap

Just convince a few more to get a ticket and IT is onnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## RASD4651

I'm surprised we have to convince anyone they should be gagging for the chance to win this. I know the current 91 must be.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Lol it's like the lottery. You sensibly sit there thinking "its 1/100 odds, I won't win but its fun and helps the forum". Then after a few minutes you start imagining how good life would be with an L1


----------



## Yes Row

I told Dave I had toyed with the idea of pretending I had won, if I didn't! And telling the wife i had and buying one, but sooner or later she might notice the cash missing


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> I told Dave I had toyed with the idea of pretending I had won, if I didn't! And telling the wife i had and buying one, but sooner or later she might notice the cash missing


That is genius !


----------



## oop north

Mrboots2u said:


> That is genius !


I don't think I could bring myself to do this but, yes, genius is the word!


----------



## c_squared

Yes Row said:


> I told Dave I had toyed with the idea of pretending I had won, if I didn't! And telling the wife i had and buying one, but sooner or later she might notice the cash missing


You just need a slightly more sophisticated cover story. Let me see...all you need is a visible mark on your body, let's say a black eye. Then you can claim you were robbed and they forced you to withdraw the exact amount of cash to cover the purchase. It's a small bit if pain for a whole world of gain!


----------



## coffeechap

And then you need a brother, who might go easy on the punch, or might not!


----------



## RASD4651

I too toyed with the idea with telling the missus I'd won and then just buy one..... but then quickly realised I'd like to keep my nuts where they are, do as I'm told and let her wear the trousers......well let her think she does right gents Ha Ha! Apologies of course to any female members, us guys do love you really.


----------



## c_squared

Maybe I should try and punch myself in the face and tell the OH that someone took my phone and entered me in the raffle...


----------



## c_squared

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17. reneb

18. Systemic Kid

19. Spukey

20. D_Evans

21. geordie-barista

22. Yes Row

23. funinacup

24. jtvrg

25. Charliej

26. origmarm

27. MarkyP

28. sjenner

29. dave.wilton

30. walter Sobchak

31. johnyenglish

32. TonyW

33. VTG

34. painty

35. Jason1wood

36. reelcoffy

37. bignorry

38. Nordberg

39. RvB

40. shaun1

41. GS11

42. iroko

43. Viernes

44. Cold War kid

45. Jeebsy

46. Urbanbumpkin

47. Monkey_Devil

48. Robti

49. Bigben

50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

51. Xpenno

52. Nimble Motionists

53. Lookseehear

54. Aphelion

55. billcoxfam

56. Doggycam

57. SimonB

58. Olliehulla

59. noelweston

60. repeat

61. alisingh

62. Nickr

63. DSC

64. Horshamcoffee

65. 666tyler

66. Wando64

67. Monty

68. dogday38

69. Jonathan007

70. Vikingboy

71. Lighty

72. ronsil

73. CamV6

74. dwalsh1

75. drude

76. Wobin19

77. Orangertange

78. Coffedrinker

79. MWJB

80. koahhe

81. Heligan

82. Shortshots

83. Coldplayer

84. Expobarista

85. Kenny

86. CallumT

87. Nijntje

88. Sticky

89. Totallywired

90. DavidBondy

91. trebor127

92. c_squared


----------



## TonyW

OMG c_squared, it looks like someone really did steal your phone and enter you in the raffle! 

Anyway, good luck with the draw. It would certainly teach that wicked villain a lesson if you actually won.


----------



## Wobin19

Yes Row said:


> I told Dave I had toyed with the idea of pretending I had won, if I didn't! And telling the wife i had and buying one, but sooner or later she might notice the cash missing


I am begging you now, please stop putting these ideas into my head! Haha


----------



## coffeechap

10,9,8 ooooooo


----------



## urbanbumpkin

93 what an excellent year and a lucky number...anyone?


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Yep I'll bite. Been away on my jollies and thought I'd missed this one. Phew.

I haven't scrolled though the entire thread so if there are already payment details, let me know and I'll do the necessary.

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17. reneb

18. Systemic Kid

19. Spukey

20. D_Evans

21. geordie-barista

22. Yes Row

23. funinacup

24. jtvrg

25. Charliej

26. origmarm

27. MarkyP

28. sjenner

29. dave.wilton

30. walter Sobchak

31. johnyenglish

32. TonyW

33. VTG

34. painty

35. Jason1wood

36. reelcoffy

37. bignorry

38. Nordberg

39. RvB

40. shaun1

41. GS11

42. iroko

43. Viernes

44. Cold War kid

45. Jeebsy

46. Urbanbumpkin

47. Monkey_Devil

48. Robti

49. Bigben

50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

51. Xpenno

52. Nimble Motionists

53. Lookseehear

54. Aphelion

55. billcoxfam

56. Doggycam

57. SimonB

58. Olliehulla

59. noelweston

60. repeat

61. alisingh

62. Nickr

63. DSC

64. Horshamcoffee

65. 666tyler

66. Wando64

67. Monty

68. dogday38

69. Jonathan007

70. Vikingboy

71. Lighty

72. ronsil

73. CamV6

74. dwalsh1

75. drude

76. Wobin19

77. Orangertange

78. Coffedrinker

79. MWJB

80. koahhe

81. Heligan

82. Shortshots

83. Coldplayer

84. Expobarista

85. Kenny

86. CallumT

87. Nijntje

88. Sticky

89. Totallywired

90. DavidBondy

91. trebor127

92. c_squared

93. CoffeeDiva


----------



## coffeechap

10, 9, 8, 7......

How was your holiday M


----------



## coffeechap

Knock knock mr **** still don't see your name!!!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

coffeechap said:


> 10, 9, 8, 7......
> 
> How was your holiday M


Lovely. Blue skies, warm seas, cocktails on the beach . . . you wouldn't have liked it.









Predictably no decent coffee to be had. I did have some french press stuff in the mornings just for the sake of it, but really could have just gone without. Vivi and I had a beautiful reunion when I got back yesterday.


----------



## 4085

Dave, leave off Gary. perhaps he really does love his poobar and don't want a shiny L1......(Gary, do you want to borrow £20 and buy an extra ticket for me and not tell anyone?)


----------



## MooMaa

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17. reneb

18. Systemic Kid

19. Spukey

20. D_Evans

21. geordie-barista

22. Yes Row

23. funinacup

24. jtvrg

25. Charliej

26. origmarm

27. MarkyP

28. sjenner

29. dave.wilton

30. walter Sobchak

31. johnyenglish

32. TonyW

33. VTG

34. painty

35. Jason1wood

36. reelcoffy

37. bignorry

38. Nordberg

39. RvB

40. shaun1

41. GS11

42. iroko

43. Viernes

44. Cold War kid

45. Jeebsy

46. Urbanbumpkin

47. Monkey_Devil

48. Robti

49. Bigben

50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

51. Xpenno

52. Nimble Motionists

53. Lookseehear

54. Aphelion

55. billcoxfam

56. Doggycam

57. SimonB

58. Olliehulla

59. noelweston

60. repeat

61. alisingh

62. Nickr

63. DSC

64. Horshamcoffee

65. 666tyler

66. Wando64

67. Monty

68. dogday38

69. Jonathan007

70. Vikingboy

71. Lighty

72. ronsil

73. CamV6

74. dwalsh1

75. drude

76. Wobin19

77. Orangertange

78. Coffedrinker

79. MWJB

80. koahhe

81. Heligan

82. Shortshots

83. Coldplayer

84. Expobarista

85. Kenny

86. CallumT

87. Nijntje

88. Sticky

89. Totallywired

90. DavidBondy

91. trebor127

92. c_squared

93. CoffeeDiva

Didn't realise it was a lever (Doo) and rather large for my kitchen, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Glenn

Last chance to enter - as the list gets closed at 9pm tonight and payment details will be sent to you at 10 past 9


----------



## CamV6

MooMaa said:


> Didn't realise it was a lever (Doo) and rather large for my kitchen, sorry for any confusion.


Its not THAT big. Its about the same size as a cherub but with a lever on top so it will need more height clearance. Check out the specs. Join in anyway. If you win you can sell it on for a heap of cash!


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> Its not THAT big. Its about the same size as a cherub but with a lever on top so it will need more height clearance. Check out the specs. Join in anyway. If you win you can sell it on for a heap of cash!


Cherub with a stick


----------



## Milanski

1. Coffeechap

2. Bubbajvegas

3. DFK41

4. RASD4651

5. Jollybean

6. Sofmonk

7. Gangstarrrrr

8. Sharkie

9. Geordie boy

10. Oop north

11. Mrboots2u

12. michaelg

13. working dog

14. Neill

15. bronc

16. rmcgandara

17. reneb

18. Systemic Kid

19. Spukey

20. D_Evans

21. geordie-barista

22. Yes Row

23. funinacup

24. jtvrg

25. Charliej

26. origmarm

27. MarkyP

28. sjenner

29. dave.wilton

30. walter Sobchak

31. johnyenglish

32. TonyW

33. VTG

34. painty

35. Jason1wood

36. reelcoffy

37. bignorry

38. Nordberg

39. RvB

40. shaun1

41. GS11

42. iroko

43. Viernes

44. Cold War kid

45. Jeebsy

46. Urbanbumpkin

47. Monkey_Devil

48. Robti

49. Bigben

50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)

51. Xpenno

52. Nimble Motionists

53. Lookseehear

54. Aphelion

55. billcoxfam

56. Doggycam

57. SimonB

58. Olliehulla

59. noelweston

60. repeat

61. alisingh

62. Nickr

63. DSC

64. Horshamcoffee

65. 666tyler

66. Wando64

67. Monty

68. dogday38

69. Jonathan007

70. Vikingboy

71. Lighty

72. ronsil

73. CamV6

74. dwalsh1

75. drude

76. Wobin19

77. Orangertange

78. Coffedrinker

79. MWJB

80. koahhe

81. Heligan

82. Shortshots

83. Coldplayer

84. Expobarista

85. Kenny

86. CallumT

87. Nijntje

88. Sticky

89. Totallywired

90. DavidBondy

91. trebor127

92. c_squared

93. CoffeeDiva

94. Milanski

10, 9, 8, 7, 6!


----------



## IanP

Milanski said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Bubbajvegas
> 
> 3. DFK41
> 
> 4. RASD4651
> 
> 5. Jollybean
> 
> 6. Sofmonk
> 
> 7. Gangstarrrrr
> 
> 8. Sharkie
> 
> 9. Geordie boy
> 
> 10. Oop north
> 
> 11. Mrboots2u
> 
> 12. michaelg
> 
> 13. working dog
> 
> 14. Neill
> 
> 15. bronc
> 
> 16. rmcgandara
> 
> 17. reneb
> 
> 18. Systemic Kid
> 
> 19. Spukey
> 
> 20. D_Evans
> 
> 21. geordie-barista
> 
> 22. Yes Row
> 
> 23. funinacup
> 
> 24. jtvrg
> 
> 25. Charliej
> 
> 26. origmarm
> 
> 27. MarkyP
> 
> 28. sjenner
> 
> 29. dave.wilton
> 
> 30. walter Sobchak
> 
> 31. johnyenglish
> 
> 32. TonyW
> 
> 33. VTG
> 
> 34. painty
> 
> 35. Jason1wood
> 
> 36. reelcoffy
> 
> 37. bignorry
> 
> 38. Nordberg
> 
> 39. RvB
> 
> 40. shaun1
> 
> 41. GS11
> 
> 42. iroko
> 
> 43. Viernes
> 
> 44. Cold War kid
> 
> 45. Jeebsy
> 
> 46. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 47. Monkey_Devil
> 
> 48. Robti
> 
> 49. Bigben
> 
> 50. Xiuxiuejar (Thanks Coffeechap!)
> 
> 51. Xpenno
> 
> 52. Nimble Motionists
> 
> 53. Lookseehear
> 
> 54. Aphelion
> 
> 55. billcoxfam
> 
> 56. Doggycam
> 
> 57. SimonB
> 
> 58. Olliehulla
> 
> 59. noelweston
> 
> 60. repeat
> 
> 61. alisingh
> 
> 62. Nickr
> 
> 63. DSC
> 
> 64. Horshamcoffee
> 
> 65. 666tyler
> 
> 66. Wando64
> 
> 67. Monty
> 
> 68. dogday38
> 
> 69. Jonathan007
> 
> 70. Vikingboy
> 
> 71. Lighty
> 
> 72. ronsil
> 
> 73. CamV6
> 
> 74. dwalsh1
> 
> 75. drude
> 
> 76. Wobin19
> 
> 77. Orangertange
> 
> 78. Coffedrinker
> 
> 79. MWJB
> 
> 80. koahhe
> 
> 81. Heligan
> 
> 82. Shortshots
> 
> 83. Coldplayer
> 
> 84. Expobarista
> 
> 85. Kenny
> 
> 86. CallumT
> 
> 87. Nijntje
> 
> 88. Sticky
> 
> 89. Totallywired
> 
> 90. DavidBondy
> 
> 91. trebor127
> 
> 92. c_squared
> 
> 93. CoffeeDiva
> 
> 94. Milanski
> 
> 95. IanP
> 
> 10, 9, 8, 7, 6!


Have no where to put this if I win [no suggestions please!] but happy to fling my £20 into the pot whatever!

Lets's have a bit of fun







and a punt on this.


----------



## GS11

IanP said:


> Have no where to put this if I win [no suggestions please!] but happy to fling my £20 into the pot whatever!
> 
> Lets's have a bit of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a punt on this.


Wow it's amazing to see such a huge response to the raffle. Members showing some real commitment and great to see the forum will benefit as well. Only 5 more to go......


----------



## Glenn

Ok, a few more minutes (due to the site being down for 20 minutes) and I will close off the raffle

Deadline 2145


----------



## Glenn

Raffle Closed

The list is as per Post 244

Payment instructions will be sent by PM

Once all raffle entrants have paid the draw will be made


----------



## Glenn

So fare 43 payments have been made

Thankyou to all who have paid so far

Please remember to enter your forum name in the reference field

This has allowed me to match all payment thus far

Good luck to all who have entered.

We should be able to do the draw early next week at this rate


----------



## Glenn

54 people have now paid

Whilst you're all waiting, how about popping over to the LONDINIUM I site and checking out the measurements (to measure up your bench space) or to buy some beans


----------



## Glenn

65 people have now paid

Can the person who deposited cash at Hamilton please PM me? (so I can tick you off the list)


----------



## Glenn

77 payments have now been received

18 to go...

I've got butterflies in my stomach and I didn't even enter.

Can't wait to see who wins this stunning machine


----------



## Glenn

Down to the final dozen

Looking good for a drawing tomorrow


----------



## funinacup

I'm actually so excited about this draw!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap

I am so stoked that this has made it and I wish everyone luck in the draw.


----------



## Glenn

9 to go

Nudging closer


----------



## Glenn

7 to go

Counting down...


----------



## Glenn

There are only 3 left to pay

Aiming to draw about *10pm this evening* if payments all come in today


----------



## Glenn

Still 3 payments outstanding. I have heard from 2 of the entrants through.

*Daren* will be adjudicating remotely, and the spreadsheet / pdf will be posted online immediately following the draw

Keep your eyes peeled at 2215 for the big reveal

In the meantime, head over to *Londinium Espresso* to buy some beans in anticipation of winning the lovely LONDINIUM I


----------



## Glenn

The draw has been done....

Watch this space!


----------



## Glenn

The time has come to reveal the winner.

But before we do, I'd like to thank *coffeechap* for arranging the prize and for Reiss from Londinium Espresso - home of the LONDINIUM I and LONDINIUM II for donating this prize at a discounted rate, with surplus going towards the Coffee Forums UK Prize Fund


----------



## Glenn

and the winner is ... *Doggycam*



*
*Congratulations Doggycam.

Drop me a PM with your phone number and address so that we can sort out the finer details

More importantly, start clearing a space on the bench if you haven't already!

The prize draw was undertaken using Random.org and the sheets are available for review

Excel or Word

Commiserations to all who were not successful this time around

There are more Coffee Forums UK Raffles planned over the coming months.

Thank you to *Daren* for overseeing the draw

This thread is now open for comments


----------



## Daren

Congrats Doggycam! Your a lucky man!


----------



## drude

Congratulations - you're going to love the L1


----------



## jeebsy

A begrudged congratulations. I was going to see if anyone wanted to swap it for a Brewtus as well!


----------



## michaelg

Congrats, Doggycam!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well done man! Whoop whoop fun times ahead.


----------



## coffeechap

Can't believe he is not even watching, well done doggy cam


----------



## spune

My poor refresh button breathes a sigh of relief..!

Congratulations!


----------



## Monty

Congrats Doggycam. Have an awesome time with your new baby.


----------



## VTG

Congratulations Doggycam!


----------



## Yes Row

Spawny get......well done, I suppose


----------



## MarkyP

Congrats doggycam, that's a great prize... May you lots of fun with it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Geordie Boy

Well done Doggycam and thanks to Coffeechap, Glenn and of course Reiss at Londinium for the machine


----------



## iroko

Congrats, enjoy your L I, your going to have some fantastic coffee.


----------



## Neill

Nice one doggycam. Thanks to Glenn, Coffeechap and Reiss.


----------



## reneb

huge congrats doggycam, well done, what a fantastic prize. thanks again to coffeechap, Reiss, Glenn and Daren for organising etc. and letting us all dream of owning such a wonderful machine. better start saving!


----------



## 4515

Congratulations doggycam !


----------



## MWJB

Wayhey! Cameron you jammy so & so!  Well done! Couldn't have gone to nicer guy.


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats man, enjoy your new toy!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Milanski

Congrats fella. Party at yours then??


----------



## Glenn

The excitement was just too much for the forum. It needed a lie down

Sorry about that, but 50 people all pressing F5 put the database into a spin

We're moving hosting to an even more stable (and bigger) platform this week


----------



## Doggycam

MWJB said:


> Wayhey! Cameron you jammy so & so!  Well done! Couldn't have gone to nicer guy.


Thanks Mark.

Woo hoo ! I'm over the moon









This is a dream machine for me. I've always lusted after one, but could not justify the outlay.

THanks for all the congrats









Thanks to the organisers too


----------



## DavidBondy

Well done to doggycam but I don't accept the result. I think you should withdraw doggycam's ticket and re-draw the raffle. Then keep re- drawing until the winning ticket is mine. That would then be an acceptable result!!!

Thanks to all for this and I think it is a GREAT way of raising funds but also to sell something so watch this space!

David

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 666tyler

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

oh well just have to go back to saving the pennies!! congrats to doggycam and thanks to everyone involved in the raffle.


----------



## ziobeege_72

well lust no more doggycam. she's yours!!

congrats to you, and thanks to coffee chap, glenn and reiss for putting on perhaps the best coffee-related prize ever. anywhere!


----------



## coffeechap

ziobeege_72 said:


> well lust no more doggycam. she's yours!!
> 
> congrats to you, and thanks to coffee chap, glenn and reiss for putting on perhaps the best coffee-related prize ever. anywhere!


Hmmmmmm how do I better this then???? Pretty sure the next one will be equally well received, but that is for another month..


----------



## Doggycam

coffeechap said:


> Can't believe he is not even watching, well done doggy cam


I was watching ! and excited, then over the moon, when I won. Telephoned my fiancee to share the great news.

I tried to post and the forum crashed !!


----------



## Jollybean

Well done doggycam. Enjoy your beautiful new toy. Thanks to CC and Glenn for organising. A fantastic raffle


----------



## Glenn

The forum fell over with excitement


----------



## GS11

congrats to doggycam


----------



## Wando64

Congratulations Doggycam. What a prize!


----------



## painty

Congrats Doggycam, what a superb prize. Thanks to Coffeechap and Glenn for organising and conducting.


----------



## Glenn

Doggycam's details have been received and sent to Londinium Espresso - home of the LONDINIUM I machine


----------



## Viernes

What a lucky dog









Congrats!!


----------



## Jonathan007

Well done Doggycam and everyone involved, really exciting times!!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## SimonB

Congratulations!


----------



## lespresso

er, doggycam - are you expecting a plumbed in L1 or tank? we can send either. i can't find any mention of what was on offer earlier in these threads


----------



## ronsil

Belated Congratulations - My earlier congrats got caught in the 'crash'.

Enjoy the Machine & everything (well almost everything) that comes out of it.


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Congratulations doggycam! Muchos jealous!


----------



## aphelion

Congratulations Doggycam!


----------



## cold war kid

Congrats. And thanks to all concerned for making this possible.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congratulations Doggycam.









I think this was the forum equivalent of JR being shot. Thanks to all who organised this.


----------



## Spazbarista

Brilliant fun!

Enjoy the L1, Doggycam!


----------



## Wobin19

Well done and congrats Doggycam. Happy days ahead!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Congratulations!

Well jel!


----------



## origmarm

Congrats to Doggycam and thanks all for organising. Once delivered we need a photo with the winner


----------



## 4515

On the back of this, how about £5 to forum funds for the same body of the thread but with a different winner announced at the end. This way we can raid the gas and electric money, by an L1 and announce to the better half that we won the raffle. Proof will be on the forum which will stand up in any court of law.


----------



## Nijntje

Forum crashed on me too. The excitement was too much so I had to call it a night!

Congrats to Doggycam, enjoy


----------



## ShortShots

Congratulations Doggycam, you will love it!


----------



## Sofmonk

Congratulations doggycam!

Really enjoyed the build up, then I went to bed... Crying.


----------



## Heligan

Congratulations doggycam! Will you give the other 94 of us updates on how you get on with "our" L1?!

Thanks to coffeechap, Glenn, Reiss for organising.


----------



## coffeechap

Lucky for him he is in Scotland so difficult for many of us to pop round for a coffee from "our" lever....


----------



## coldplayer

I didn't want it anyway!!!







Good luck with your new toy Doggycam, and thank you to all involved with the running of the raffle.


----------



## dsc

Well it's either a party at yours Doggycam or I'm expecting a part of the machine worth £21 in the post by the end of this week Joking of course, congrats and enjoy your new toy when it arrives!

Regards,

T.


----------



## coffeechap

dsc said:


> Well it's either a party at yours Doggycam or I'm expecting a part of the machine worth £21 in the post by the end of this week Joking of course, congrats and enjoy your new toy when it arrives!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> T.


Go round and get a coffee from it, it is worth £21 every day of the week!!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Congratulations fella.

What a tense draw. The site seemed to go down (or could just have been my comp) just at the time it was meant to be announced and then I had to go to bed.


----------



## Doggycam

lespresso said:


> er, doggycam - are you expecting a plumbed in L1 or tank? we can send either. i can't find any mention of what was on offer earlier in these threads


A tank one please


----------



## dsc

coffeechap said:


> Go round and get a coffee from it, it is worth £21 every day of the week!!


Yeah if only Lanark was closer

Regards,

T.


----------



## Doggycam

Thanks to everyone for the congratulations.









I still can't believe I've won !!

Yes, I'll post pics, and tell you all what superb coffee, the Londinium makes









Anyone who fancies a coffee at my place is more than welcome.

I'd love to show it off









Cheers

Cameron


----------



## koahhe

Congrats to the winner and big thank you to the organisers!


----------



## aaronb

Congratulations Doggycam!

As another owner of an L1 I can guarantee you will be extremely happy with this machine


----------



## reelcoffy

Congrats Doggycam- wish you happy days days ahead with the machine.

Nice to see it going to a non lever ower.

I [like others I suspect] had envisagened it on my worktop and so now need to fill that space! Guess a few L1's will be purchased out of this competition and my mind is still set on owning an L1.


----------



## Mrboots2u

reelcoffy said:


> Congrats Doggycam- wish you happy days days ahead with the machine.
> 
> Nice to see it going to a non lever ower.
> 
> I [like others I suspect] had envisagened it on my worktop and so now need to fill that space! Guess a few L1's will be purchased out of this competition and my mind is still set on owning an L1.


Have you had a play on an l1 then. . There are as we scattered around , where are you based .


----------



## michaelg

coffeechap said:


> Lucky for him he is in Scotland so difficult for many of us to pop round for a coffee from "our" lever....


Well I have a few colleagues in Lanark so I might pay them a visit and whilst I'm in the the area, you know.... ?


----------



## repeat

Congratulations Doggycam! I am very excited for you! Can't wait to see some pictures in situ. CoffeeChap - top job on the draw. Appreciate all the efforts you and Glenn go too and apologies if that hasn't come across.

Paul.


----------



## Sharkie

Congratulations doggycam and a big thanks to Glenn and coffeechap Dave and Reiss for creating such excitement on the forum.

Perhaps you should run one raffle a month and then eventually we will all be L1 owners ?

Would have to change the forum name though


----------



## Wando64

I had to go to Rave to get a coffee from the L1 as a consolation for not winning the raffle.

It is a lovely machine indeed and the espresso I had from it was superb.

On the plus side I now have 3 shiny black bags of coffee sitting on my counter.

Brooke told me to rest them for 5 days... fat chance.


----------



## coffeechap

Make sure you rest them dude they will be too bright if you don't, rave beans are at their best plus 10 days post roast!!!


----------



## reelcoffy

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you had a play on an l1 then. . There are as we scattered around , where are you based .


Located in Ireland, not sure any L1 owners near me yet? ....continue to dream ....


----------



## coffeechap

Will probably do another one nearer spring, don't want to make the raffles monotonous!!!


----------



## robti

Oh you must have something to raffle away for Christmas

Pleeeeeease


----------



## Dylan

Congrats dawg, pure envy over here


----------



## totallywired

Congrtas to Doggycam! What a brilliant raffle a big thanks to all involved.


----------



## Mrboots2u

hi has the landed yet doggycam, or are you experiencing the wait of waits that all L1 owners go through? If here let's have a pic up !


----------



## coffeechap

I believe it will be with him this week, fingers crossed


----------



## Doggycam

Should have it on Wed 27th. Getting rather excited ! ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Doggycam said:


> Should have it on Wed 27th. Getting rather excited ! 


Not surprised Make sure you've got plenty of beans in!


----------



## Soll

Congratulations to doggycam!! I missed this raffle but still in for the Expobar, fingers crossed x


----------

